# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  دسترسی به سورس کامل برنامه های اندروید

## ali.eskandari

سلام دوستان
من می خوام برنامه ای رو ویرایش کنم.یعنی می خوام علاوه بر امکاناتی که برنامه فعلی داره امکانات جدید بهش اضافه کنم.متاسفانه با استفاده از نرم افزار هایی مثل apktool و نرم افزار های مشابه نتونستم سورس جاوای این برنامه رو استخراج کنم تا بتونم تغییراتم رو روش اعمال کنم.تو اینترنت هم زیاد گشتم و چیزی پیدا نکردم که واقعا کارم رو راه بندازه

ممنون می شم کمکم کنید

----------


## farhadfery

مطمین نیستم. اما فکر کنم اینکار تو انجمن خلاف قوانین هست.

----------


## ali.eskandari

ممنون به خاطر تذکرتون دوست عزیز :لبخند: 
پس هیچی دیگه!کار من می مونه :ناراحت:

----------


## ali.eskandari

البته فکر نمی کنم خلاف قوانین باشه!این تاپیک رو نگاه کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...-jar-به-apk
تو همین زمینست ولی کار من رو راه ننداخت

----------


## farhadfery

من مطمین نیستم. اما اگر فارسی اصلا اینکارو نکنید.

----------


## ali.eskandari

نرم افزاری که روش کار می کنم یک نرم افزار خارجیه.خودمم با دیکامپایل کردن نرم افزارهای داخلی و دست بردن تو اونا مخالفم

----------


## mily10

سلام بچه ها!
ببخشید یک سوال داشتم : 
من الان یک برنامه apk رو دیکامپایل کردم و بعدش سورس هم بدست آوردم ولی...
سورس های برنامه 53 مگ می باشد!
و من میون این همه سورس دنبال ی عدد مثلا 100 هستم تا اونو بکنم 200!
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین!

----------


## farhadfery

> سلام بچه ها!
> ببخشید یک سوال داشتم : 
> من الان یک برنامه apk رو دیکامپایل کردم و بعدش سورس هم بدست آوردم ولی...
> سورس های برنامه 53 مگ می باشد!
> و من میون این همه سورس دنبال ی عدد مثلا 100 هستم تا اونو بکنم 200!
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین!


به نظرتون کار درستیه؟  :متفکر: 
اینکار دزدی نیست؟

----------


## mily10

نه عزیز!
این برنامه ک من میگم ی برنامه خارجی هست و فقط میخام ی تغییر کوجیک توش بدم!کسی بعده راهنمایی بکنه؟

----------


## hamid59022

سلام دوست عزیز علم رو خودمون اختراع نمیکنیم بلکه اونو بر پایه علوم دیگران بالا میبریم . دزدی یعنی کار کسی دیگه ای رو به نام خودت بزنی نه اینکه کاری ناقصی رو کامل کنی . اگر ما برنامه نویسان نتونیم سورس کد دیگران رو ببینیم چطور میتونیم اونو تکمیل کنیم . بالاخره این کار از جایی مطالعه شده قصد ما از دیدن کد مطالعه و استفاده از اون در تجربیات بعدی مون است  :چشمک:

----------


## hamid59022

سعی کنید بخیل نباشید در دین ما هم نشر علم بسیار توصیه شده
 :متفکر:

----------


## ahmadpj

این سایت فایل apk رو دیکامپایل میکنه و کل سورس رو بهتون میده
http://www.decompileandroid.com/

کار که تموم شد میگه Decompiling Complete!

Here's a contents of AndroidManifest.xml. You can download the full contents of the APK here

روش کلیک کنین و سورس رو تحویل بگیرین. در واقع جاوا اصلا راهی برای جلوگیری از دیکامپایل شدن نداره و obfuscation هم فقط کدها رو ناخوانا میکنه.
اگر قطعه کدی خیلی مهم باشه و بخواین امن باشه باید از NDK و C استفاده کنین چون فایل کامپایل شده ی C به راحتی بایت کدهای جاوا به سورس برنمیگرده.

----------


## امیر دلاوری

سلام
من میزنه استخراج تمووم شد وقتی میزنم برام بیاد یه اروری میده

----------


## hamid59022

آقا احتمالا برنامه نویس نیستی - مهمترین چیز بعد از یاد گرفتن اصول اولیه مرور کدهای برنامه نویس های دیگست و بازنویسی و بالاتر بردن قابلیت های اونها - بعدشم اینجا جای راهنمایی فنیه نه حوزه علمیه

----------

